# My New Aquascape-38 Gallon Planted Tank.



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

Please feel free to give me your opinions or suggestions if you have any.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks nice. What type of lighting do you have?


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks.. 36" 192 watt PC 6500K.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You have great growth and healthy plants! Your color is great! You might want to work on depth. You have a background height and a mid-ground height. You need a foreground. You've already done the hard part - growing great plants and no algae! Congrats!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

wow, is this the same tank? -


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

Yep. It is the same tank. I got board with the origanal aquascape and re did it. Is it better before or after in your opinion?


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

I agree with Tex Gal that you would benefit from a foreground. That's why I liked your older layout better. In both layouts, you do a phenomenal job of maintaining the various stem plants.


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank you Krisw. I will rack my brain and see if I can come up with some kind of way to put a foreground in. Thanks for the input.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

I like the before better also, I'm sure you'll come up with something. I think the newer pic makes it look like a smaller tank


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I will probably ither be adding some things to this scape and or changing some things. Any more suggetions would be helpful.


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

*My 38gal. planted tank.(Rescape new pic added 8/12/08)*

I decided to rescape the tank once again. I like this one better. Please tell me what you think.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Very nice, I like the depth you've created and the balance of colors is great.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

looks a lot better imo


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

WOW - huge difference! I like the choice of plants, a nice blend of texture and color. I can't tell from the pic, but what is the foreground plant?


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks jackh and cah925. The forground plant is Hygo Difformi aka Wisteria. I keep it cut low and I tends to crawl and root along the geravel.


----------

